# Another Core vs. X-Lander Question



## Texanick (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got my new Suunto Core about a week ago, and I really like it. I looked at a ton of watches (including many different Suuntos). I finally decided on the Core All Black even with all the negative reviews (which most all seem to be from '09 or earlier). It looks awesome and I really like the auto function that locks the altitude and switches to the barometer. My only concerns are:

1. Will the Core All Black hold up with use as much as the X-Lander Military? I am not so concerned with the plastic on the Core because most outdoor equipment has a ton of plastic and sometimes can hold up better then softer metals (like aluminum).

2. Does the Core or X-Lander have better timekeeping accuracy? I know all Suuntos are quartz, and it is extremely rare to have a quartz watch to be dead on (not running slow or fast). I also know that the timekeeping accuracy is set at the factory in reguards to the quartz (each watch is slightly different). So my concern really comes down to the quality control at the Suunto China plant vs. Suunto Finland plant.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmm. interesting to hear someone ask about accuracy of a quartz watch. Particularly on an ABC. I think, to answer your second question, that either watch will serve your purposes unless there is an issue with the watch. To answer your first question, the Core is perfectly robust and will hold up just fine. The X-lander does have a metal case though. Really the question should be which one has the features you want more. Personally, the X-lander is the one for me as it holds to the K.I.S.S. principal.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I just re-set a G Shock in my collection for DST that was now 6 minutes fast since the last time change.

Just pointing out that they can all wander a bit.


----------



## Texanick (Mar 12, 2011)

I totally understand that quartz is not the most accurate timekeepers and can vary widely (even between two of the same manufacturers and models). For example, on most all of the quartz watches the manufacturers state a +/- 15 sec per month. Which is not even a big deal. 

I am really just trying to decide between the Core All Black vs X-Lander Military.

If only they made the Core in Finland like the X-Lander. Although, probably the components in the X-Lander come from China and the watch is simply assembled and set in Finland. 

FYI. This is my first Suunto and it is awesome. I tried a Pathfinder PAW1500 & PAG240, and neither even comes close to Suunto.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

To be honest I find the manufactured in "China", "Taiwan" etc vs. "European Country" / "USA" argument kind of moot. It all comes down to the parent company doing their due diligence. I am absolutely certain that Suunto would not have sent the manufacturing process overseas unless they were absolutely certain the final build quality was equal to or on par with what had been manufactured in Finland. I have heard endless arguments about the drop in quality of Taiwanese manufactured mountain bikes vs those previously made in USA. One of the main thrusts of the argument is that some little Taiwanese guy is cobbling together these bikes in a shed in his backyard, so how on earth could the build quality even approach that of one made by some white guy in the "good 'ol USofA". Yet I've seen the factories that make these bikes in Taiwan and they are state of the art and in some instances leave anything in Europe or USA well behind in terms of manufacturing processes, equipment and quality control.

As previously stated, it comes down to the parent company ensuring the correct processes and systems are in place in which ever country they decide to manufacture them. I'm sure there are dodgy goods made in Finland just as they are made in the USA, Australia or China. That company must be happy to put their name and reputation on that product no matter where it is manufactured.

The only downside to off shore manufacturing is the loss of jobs in the home country.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Red PeeKay said:


> To be honest I find the manufactured in "China", "Taiwan" etc vs. "European Country" / "USA" argument kind of moot. It all comes down to the parent company doing their due diligence. I am absolutely certain that Suunto would not have sent the manufacturing process overseas unless they were absolutely certain the final build quality was equal to or on par with what had been manufactured in Finland. I have heard endless arguments about the drop in quality of Taiwanese manufactured mountain bikes vs those previously made in USA. One of the main thrusts of the argument is that some little Taiwanese guy is cobbling together these bikes in a shed in his backyard, so how on earth could the build quality even approach that of one made by some white guy in the "good 'ol USofA". Yet I've seen the factories that make these bikes in Taiwan and they are state of the art and in some instances leave anything in Europe or USA well behind in terms of manufacturing processes, equipment and quality control.
> 
> As previously stated, it comes down to the parent company ensuring the correct processes and systems are in place in which ever country they decide to manufacture them. I'm sure there are dodgy goods made in Finland just as they are made in the USA, Australia or China. That company must be happy to put their name and reputation on that product no matter where it is manufactured.
> 
> The only downside to off shore manufacturing is the loss of jobs in the home country.


I totally agree. There is Chinese manufacturing done right and done wrong. Is there a lot of low cost, low quality stuff that comes from China.. Sure. Same as everywhere else. But do some companie's do it right? You bet.

I look at Spyderco Knives. They manufacture several models and brands in China. I have several of each and the quality is top notch. They are very involved in the process and use the same materials found in their higher end knives. I think it all depends on the parent company as Red Peekay pointed out.

I think (and I have no evidence for this at all) that the issues with the original Core were not due to country of manufacture, rather a "rush" to market. Again, I have no evidence for this and I dont mean it to be accusatory. But for those of us around back then, they had set a pretty hard date for release and it was October, just before the holiday shopping season.

Now I dont know any of that for sure, its a bit of a guess, but I have always wondered.

Theres another thing Spyderco does, they will hype a new model like anyone.. but NEVER issue a release date. It keeps addicts from camping out looking for the new models. 

As for X Lander v Core... man, tough call. I love my X Lander.


----------



## Texanick (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm digging this forum.

I know the China issue is pretty poor.

I am going to stick with the Core. I really like the added bells and whistles above the X-Lander. I was looking for the perfect all around watch for my life, and I think this is the closest to it. Unless y'all know of a better watch for bay fishing, dove hunting, deer hunting, pheasant hunting, mountain biking, camping/hiking, snow skiing, and fly fishing. I have been told I have one too many hobbies.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I would think the Core, with its barometer, compass and sunrise sunset, would be particularly fine features for many of your activities. 

But oooooooh I love my X Lander. 

Better get both! LOL


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff_C said:


> I would think the Core, with its barometer, compass and sunrise sunset, would be particularly fine features for many of your activities.
> 
> But oooooooh I love my X Lander.
> 
> Better get both! LOL


Now a word of advice Texanick, ignore anything Jeff suggests otherwise your going to end up a very, very poor man! Go with the Core, its a great watch. Can't speak for the X Lander, although the elementum terra......... now we are talking! :-d


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Take it from another Texan, they are all great watches and you will love them all.


----------

